# Milk bucket cover



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate stuff falling into the milk. Don't have time to sew or I'd make some round covers with elastic in the hems. So I cut some muslin squares, about 6 inches wider than the top of the milk bucket. Then I tied a knot in each corner and pulled it over the top of the bucket, making a bowl shape depression in the center. If the cover is taut, the milk tends to spray off it, the depression keeps it from being so messy. Takes just a couple of minutes to make one. I have several now, and lay them on the washing machine to dry between loads of wash (so they don't lay around wet and get sour). I put them thru the dryer after washing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo take a picture next time you set it up, great idea :thumb:


----------



## Ressa (Mar 12, 2010)

Huh! Was just mulling something similar this morning. After reading your post, will go ahead and try it with confidence! thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great idea! AND RE USABLE TOO :thumbup: 
I tend to milk my girls into separate jars so I ended up using my large milk filters over the mouths with the rings keeping them in place.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Great idea.


----------

